# BitTorrent with commandline

## MaartenZz

Hello,

I've merged 'cTorrent', which is pretty nice, but I would like to have a client on which I can see the current download speed in kb/s and the process (in %).

The most important is that it is for commandline  :Cool: 

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!  :Wink: 

----------

## texas1emt

Well I am a (happy) user of ctorrent, and it does show you your speeds and how much you've downloaded of your torrent.

Here's a direct quote from the ctorrent site ( http://ctorrent.sourceforge.net/ )

```
Once CTorrent starts to download, all you will see is 1 line of status. It's kind of hard to interpret what all the numbers mean, so here's an example:

10, [0/334/331], 6070,9845, | 5004,3984 E:3

10 - Number of connected peers (other people who have the file you are downloading)

0/334/331 - Downloaded/Total/Available pieces of the file. All pieces may not be availabe at all times since peers go offline.

6070,9845 - Average downloadspeed (in bytes/s), Average uploadspeed (in bytes/s)

5004,3984 - Current downloadspeed (in bytes/s), Current uploadspeed (in bytes/s)

E:3 - The tracker has refused connections 3 times.
```

I also yakked a little in this forum post about ctorrent's little status bar thingy.

----------

## fatboyjim

Think 

```
emerge bittornado 
```

does that

----------

## MaartenZz

texas1emt, i saw it yes  :Laughing:  only a little confusing to me  :Confused: 

Is BitTornado for commandline btw?  :Idea: 

Thnx,

Maarten

----------

## CodAv

BitTornado comes in three flavors: headless, ncurses and with GTK+ GUI. The latter needs wxPython to be installed. I suggest to use the ncurses variant together with screen. To run the curses client, type btdownloadcurses.py (without any parameters, it shows the help page).

----------

## MaartenZz

Works, thanks  :Laughing: 

The only problem I get often is "error(s):[14:38:33] got bad file info -", and it quits. This is allmost every time. Why is this and how can I solve this?  :Wink: 

Thanks,

Maarten

----------

## trancephorm

when seeding, ctorrent only works with azureus, all the other clients i tried (shareaza, bitcomet and bittornado), won't download from it... someone noticed it too?

pyc

----------

## amiatrome

 *MaartenZz wrote:*   

> The only problem I get often is "error(s):[14:38:33] got bad file info -", and it quits. This is allmost every time. Why is this and how can I solve this?  

 

That means there is a problem with the .torrent that is being used.

----------

## revertex

 *fatboyjim wrote:*   

> Think 
> 
> ```
> emerge bittornado 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank's a bunch

i'm looking for a lightweight console torrent client, bittornado is exactly what i'm looking for.

compared to others, it have no dependencies, untill bittorrent have 3 and rtorrent 2.

there is ctorrent, but it's outdated, and it's interface is a little confused, not for morons like me.

----------

